# Bronzee Art , Sculpture JUST TO LOOK AT



## 61 silverman (May 17, 2009)

Here is a couple pics. of a day on the J.O.B.


----------



## 61 silverman (May 17, 2009)

Dark areas are where welded..


----------



## 61 silverman (May 17, 2009)

Just a quick look.


----------



## 61 silverman (May 17, 2009)

This is a small ORCA BREECHING , I sculpted this a number of years ago limited edition, not sold out yet..


----------

